# Are you a Mac or PC user?



## Chris Blount

I noticed we have quite a mix of Mac and PC users here at DBSTalk so I thought I would start this informal survey. Please do not make this into a Mac vs. PC thread. Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm a switchhitter. I use Macs primarily at work (but also work in multiple Windows and Linux environments) and Windows primarily at home.


----------



## MIAMI1683

I'm a PC


----------



## sorahl

I have 7 pc's running windows O/S's

I'm ashamed to say I have an Iphone but do willingly admit it is the best phone on the market.

I have only ever had 2 machines run something other than a Window's O/S abeit a short time. I installed O/S2 Warp and removed it, and I had Ubuntu for a few weeks.

John


----------



## dshu82

Mac at home, including iPhone and iPod Classic.

PC at work (no choice unfortunately).

Full Mac convert.......


----------



## WERA689

I'm a PC, and I've never used anything else.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Mainly use PCs that are running either Windows XP, Vista, 7, and Linux. Do not like Macs.


----------



## Trendy2

At home I've got one Windows7 laptop, an Alienware PC gaming rig (Vista) and I just got a 13" Alum. MacBook after selling my launch MacMini. I hope to add a 24" iMac to the home this summer. So, I use both pretty equally.


----------



## turey22

PC user here but going to Mac after I finish with school.


----------



## richardmb

windows at work, 2 windows laptops one windows desk top & one macbookpro laptop at home


----------



## lparsons21

All mac user here, including the Airport wireless networking.

The only Windows on my computers runs under Parallels so I can use the Playon Media server.


----------



## LarryFlowers

My name is Larry and it has been 23 years since my last Mac.....


----------



## Steve

I know the % will be small, but would have been interesting to throw Linux up there as a another choice. I'm curious if it's making any inroads into the home or office. /steve


----------



## dmurphy

"Once you go Mac, you never go back!"

Got myself a good mix of Macintoshes here ... between my Power Mac G5, my wife's brand-new iMac 24", my PowerBook G4 15", her PowerBook G4 17", and lots of not-prime-time Macs (an old B&W G3, a G4 Cube, G4 "Digital Audio", another retired Power Mac G5) lots of Macintoshes here!

Couldn't imagine using Windows, to be honest ...


----------



## rkaufmann87

Made the switch from Windows to Mac October 07, so far terrific and I don't think I would go back.


----------



## prozone1

All mac at my business and at home my choice


----------



## Ron Barry

Use Both due to the work I do, but if I had my preference I would go Mac.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Gateway FX542X with Vista Ultimate 64-bit
HP a736n with Windows XP
Gateway NX570X Laptop with Windows XP


----------



## sundude90

I use Mac's at school. But I have a PC at home. But I rather use my school laptop than my PC.


----------



## ctaranto

Ubuntu to be more specific. All my home PCs/Laptops are Linux (except for a single, old PC running Windows used for off-site backups since the software is only available for Windows). Wife and kids love it. Work laptop is Linux as well.

Please add Linux to the choices. It's really a viable alternative nowadays.

edit:
Since we're talking nostalgia, I went from a Commodore 64, to a Commodore 128, to PC hardware, starting with a 286 (running DOS), then a 486 (running Windows), to Pentiums (running Windows), and now a hand-made (by me) quad-core beast (running Linux after trying and disliking Vista Ultimate 64 bit).

-Craig


----------



## dmurphy

sorahl said:


> I installed O/S2 Warp and removed it, and I had Ubuntu for a few weeks.
> 
> John


Ahhh, good old OS/2. Had it not been for Mac OS X, I think I'd *still* be using OS/2 (seriously).

I went from my Commodore 64, to DOS + DESQView to OS/2, to Linux, back to OS/2, to Solaris, back to OS/2, to Mac OS X.

Loved my OS/2 ...


----------



## CopyChief

Mac at home, Mac at work -- and wouldn't have it any other way. 

In a past life I also supported Windows & Linux servers and Windows & Mac desktops.


----------



## LOCODUDE

AHHH, the good ole Commodore, I had the 128. Loved that machine, spent a lot on upgrades.... . Use mainly PCs now.


----------



## chachster

Mac at home and PC at work.


----------



## Chris Blount

Steve said:


> I know the % will be small, but would have been interesting to throw Linux up there as a another choice. I'm curious if it's making any inroads into the home or office. /steve


Good idea but not at this time. The survey is strictly to find out percentages of mac and pc users here at DBSTalk. There is a method to my madness. 

As to my own situation, I switched to Mac back in December 2007 after owning an iPhone for a few months. I like what Apple was doing with the iPhone and the Mac so I made the jump. I agree that their hardware is more expensive but you really can't argue with the build quality and design. They are sexy.

Also, there are ways to make the Mac experience cheaper. Buying online is a a good start and only buying with the minimum amount of memory. Upgrading the memory especially in the iMac is much cheaper than what Apple offers.


----------



## Ned C

Mac User since 1985. Thanks for asking...


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

I run my own I.T. consulting business. Supporting PC/Windows is where the moneys' at. Micro$oft gets a nice Christmas card every year from me. 

All kidding aside, I have set up Macs before. Odd thing about Macs is I set them up and never have to do much, if anything, afterward.


----------



## ctaranto

Chris Blount said:


> Good idea but not at this time. The survey is strictly to find out percentages of mac and pc users here at DBSTalk. There is a method to my madness.
> 
> As to my own situation, I switched to Mac back in December 2007 after owning an iPhone for a few months. I like what Apple was doing with the iPhone and the Mac so I made the jump. I agree that their hardware is more expensive but you really can't argue with the build quality and design. They are sexy.
> 
> Also, there are ways to make the Mac experience cheaper. Buying online is a a good start and only buying with the minimum amount of memory. Upgrading the memory especially in the iMac is much cheaper than what Apple offers.


If you want to find out percentages, and you don't want to include Linux, there should be a "neither" or "other" option. Without that, the percentages will show that everyone uses either a PC or Mac. That simply isn't true.

-Craig


----------



## deltafowler

Is this a hardware question or a software question?
Mac/PC are hardware platforms.
Apple OS/Windows/Linux are software operating systems.

Even with those distinctions, there are grey areas. For example, if a Mac isn't a personal computer (PC), then what the heck is it?
It used to be that Apple/Mac was one type of PC and Windows/Intel was another.
Even those lines are being broken now with Mac running on Intel hardware, Windows running on Mac hardware, and Linux running on everything from TomTom's to DVR's.


----------



## archer75

I use OSX sometimes. On my PC. Gotta love the hackintosh!

But even after using OSX for a couple of years I find myself using a beta of Windows 7 almost exclusively. It's that good. 
I also have a Windows Home Server machine and a HTPC running windows 7 as well.

OSX is great and all but it has it's own issues and frustrations. As does windows. I don't know that one is much better than the other. Just different.


----------



## shedberg

I primarily use Mac and love it! I still have my PC for some programs that still either do not run on or do not have a MAC equivalent.


----------



## Todd H

Exclusively Mac at home. PC at work (no choice).


----------



## CopyCat

PCs. Got to be loyal to my employer, Big Blue


----------



## PRIME1

I'm a PC but that darn MacBook keeps tempting me...


----------



## mhayes70

I'm a PC both at work and home.


----------



## dave29

PC here, I havent used a MAC OS for 15+ years.


----------



## islesfan

I am not "mainly" a PC user, but exclusively a PC user. I haven't been stuck on a Mac since the dark days of the early 1990s when I was teaching in Brooklyn.


----------



## dennisj00

We make our living on PCs since I bought my first 2 drive (single sided Floppy -5 1/4" 90K I think!) in January of 1982. Not even an OS!

Last year the wife got a grossly overpriced MacBook for iPhone development. And we both got iPhones last month. Goodby verizon.

And I'll have to say that the iTunes app is absolutely the most counter-intuitive interface I've ever seen!


----------



## TBlazer07

PC .... still have an Apple 2e with a green screen though. Someday it will be worth millions! :lol:


----------



## oakwcj

Chris Blount said:


> Good idea but not at this time. The survey is strictly to find out percentages of mac and pc users here at DBSTalk. There is a method to my madness.


Perhaps so, but it's still a poorly constructed poll, especially now that Mac hardware can run Linux software on its Intel chips. To me, my "PC" -- whatever that means -- running Fedora is quite a different beast from my wife's "PC" running Vista. I would argue that a Mac running Fedora is a closer relative to my machine than my "PC" is to my wife's.


----------



## CCarncross

PC due to hardware costs and app compatibility


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I am PC.

I've been using Windows since Windows286 and my first version of DOS was 2.1.

Mike


----------



## PatentBoy

I have used Macs and PCs, at home and at work, since the late 70's and the original Apple ][, but I would say I'm a Mac user.

I prefer the simplicity of design of the Mac, from both the hardware and software perspective. That said, since the overall hardware speeds are generally the same, the most important difference to me is the software - the OS.


----------



## tfederov

I'd say 55% PC and 45% Mac because when I'm home and going wireless, it's Mac. For other reasons I'll use my PC at home (for DIRECTV2PC, MediaShare). As much as this'll make AirRocker puff out and it'll kill me that it does D), as my PCs die at home they'll probably be replaced with Macs.


----------



## Taco Lover

As a graphic designer, I use Macs. I have a Macbook Pro as my main computer, but the wife still uses the PC.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

My wife and I were taking a weekend away in Nashville and decided to go out and play with the iPhone... This was probably about 2 months after it came out... She decided to get one... After playing with her phone for the weekend, I went out and bought one the second we got home... 

About a month later, when it came time for me to look for a new laptop, we decided to look at Macbooks because of how much we liked the iPhone... I knew very little about Mac computers, other than I "didn't like them" for some reason... It only took about 15 minutes of a Mac Genius showing me what all it could do, and I was sold.

Then began the "multiplication factor"... Shortly after, my wife needed a new laptop as well... MacBook #2  ... Then we sprung for an Apple TV... A week later, got an AirPort Extreme... Then, we camped out for the new iPhones... Got two of those... Then got a Mac Mini... Then got another Apple TV... 

It really is a sickness... 

I think most people that don't like Macs haven't used them in a long time... And are unaware of all of the cool stuff they can do now...

I also understand that they are pretty pricey... But I'm a firm believer in "you get what you pay for"... 

Being an IT professional, I fix Microsoft's crap all day... When I go home, I want something that works... so... I'm a Mac...


----------



## Chris Blount

AirRocker said:


> It really is a sickness...


LOL! No kidding. The multiplication factor in my house is staggering. I just purchased a Mac Mini for my daughter which is something I never thought I would do since I already had enough Apple stuff. The latest version of the Mac Mini coupled with the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> LOL! No kidding. The multiplication factor in my house is staggering. I just purchased a Mac Mini for my daughter which is something I never thought I would do since I already had enough Apple stuff. The latest version of the Mac Mini coupled with the price was too good to pass up.


The specs and prices are pretty sweet now... I'm thinking about moving my Mac Mini down to my 65", and putting a 24" iMac in its place... :grin:


----------



## PCampbell

I have a laptop with Vista, I am so happy with it my next laptop will be a mac.


----------



## archer75

AirRocker said:


> The specs and prices are pretty sweet now... I'm thinking about moving my Mac Mini down to my 65", and putting a 24" iMac in its place... :grin:


It was only with the recent lame imac refresh that they finally offer a computer that is faster than my desktop I built 2 and a half years ago for $1300. Of course this imac is barely faster and will cost me over $2000. 
Or I could just upgrade my desktop with core i7 chip, board and ram for under $700 and still have something significantly faster for a fraction of the cost.

It's the specs where macs are lagging behind. And they charge a fortune for it.


----------



## Ralph99

Used to be all Mac, but prices are too high now days. PCs are getting better.


----------



## RunnerFL

My main desktop and laptop are both PC's. I also have 2 machines running FreeBSD and 1 Macbook Pro.

And I have 2 iPods and an iPhone.


----------



## Grentz

Have used both a lot, but primarily a PC user.


----------



## C-Dub006

Used both in the past, but now just a PC user.


----------



## ilovehd

All PC's at work and home


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please do not turn this into an advocacy thread, and please do not bash each other's choices. Thank you.


----------



## dodge boy

PC here


----------



## mscroggi

3 pc's at home 2 at work

All running OpenSUSE Linux


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

archer75 said:


> It was only with the recent lame imac refresh that they finally offer a computer that is faster than my desktop I built 2 and a half years ago for $1300. Of course this imac is barely faster and will cost me over $2000.
> Or I could just upgrade my desktop with core i7 chip, board and ram for under $700 and still have something significantly faster for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> It's the specs where macs are lagging behind. And they charge a fortune for it.


Problem is... You can't compare Macs and PCs spec for spec...

A Mac with 2GB RAM and a 2.66ghz processor will still blow away a PC with 4GB RAM and a 3.06ghz processor...


----------



## archer75

AirRocker said:


> Problem is... You can't compare Macs and PCs spec for spec...
> 
> A Mac with 2GB RAM and a 2.66ghz processor will still blow away a PC with 4GB RAM and a 3.06ghz processor...


Not true at all. Macs ARE PC's. They use the same exact parts. So yes, you can compare them spec for spec.

My tests, on the same machine, Windows wins when it comes to extracting large files(greater than 4gb) and in gaming even with native games such as World of Warcraft. It yields better FPS in windows. Video conversions area also faster in windows on the same machine.
And when I was doing large extractions with macpar deluxe the system would hang so I couldn't do much else at all. 
I found I was staring at a spinning beach ball more often than i'd like. And it was certainly no more stable than windows.
That said, I do like OSX. I could list a number of reasons why it's better than windows. And a number of reasons why windows is better.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

archer75 said:


> Not true at all. Macs ARE PC's. They use the same exact parts. So yes, you can compare them spec for spec.


I should have been more clear...

A unit with 2GB RAM and a 2.66ghz processor running _OSX_, will blow away a unit with 4GB RAM and a 3.06ghz processor running _Windows_...

Not sure about your tests... Just my personal opinion...


----------



## DanG48

Once you go to Mac you won't go back!!!:hurah:


----------



## archer75

AirRocker said:


> I should have been more clear...
> 
> A unit with 2GB RAM and a 2.66ghz processor running _OSX_, will blow away a unit with 4GB RAM and a 3.06ghz processor running _Windows_...


Again, as I pointed it, it certainly will not. My own tests prove otherwise. I am running both. Same machine. So I can compare directly on the same exact hardware. You can't get a better test than that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Last warning, this is not the thread to say "Mac Rules, PC Drools," "My PC is bigger than your Mac" or any variation therein. Please do not force me to delete posts.


----------



## sean10780

All pc's here.


----------



## Steve615

PC x 2 over here.


----------



## fluffybear

We own 2 PC's and 2 MAC's. While we use the PC's more, I personally prefer the look and feel of the MAC


----------



## Jason Nipp

No opinion to give, just answering the question that I am a PC user.


----------



## sat4r

I use 3 PC,s 2 Desktops converted from Media Center to Vista Home Premium and a Sony Laptop which came installed with Vista Ulitimate


----------



## dmurphy

Chris Blount said:


> LOL! No kidding. The multiplication factor in my house is staggering. I just purchased a Mac Mini for my daughter which is something I never thought I would do since I already had enough Apple stuff. The latest version of the Mac Mini coupled with the price was too good to pass up.


I warned you!!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1389947#post1389947

Talk about multiplication ... You should ask my family ...

Parents, brothers, inlaws, friends, coworkers - just about everyone I know has a Mac these days.


----------



## dmurphy

AirRocker said:


> The specs and prices are pretty sweet now... I'm thinking about moving my Mac Mini down to my 65", and putting a 24" iMac in its place... :grin:


Just bought my wife a 24" iMac... It's incredible. Makes my Power Mac G5 look like an antique!


----------



## pilotboy72

I think we need an "other" category here. I'm an Ubuntu user primarily. That's Linux for those playing the home version.

--B


----------



## elaclair

Primarily Mac here. MacBook Pro for work, 24" iMac at home. Infrastructure at home is Debian for the web server, mail server, and firewall. Do still have a Windows machine at home for those legacy programs I haven't gotten on the mac side.

An aside to Stuart... Now you KNOW that a PDP-11 will blow away an IBM360 any day....


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would think for the purposes of this poll, Ubuntu would count as a PC, unless you're running it on Apple-branded hardware (I am) in which case it would count as a Mac. Note the poll is not "Windows vs. OS X."


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> [...]Note the poll is not "Windows vs. OS X."


It's not? Why is the h/w important, other than to Apple's stock price? :lol: /steve


----------



## turey22

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would think for the purposes of this poll, Ubuntu would count as a PC, unless you're running it on Apple-branded hardware (I am) in which case it would count as a Mac. Note the poll is not "Windows vs. OS X."


Off topic somewhat...But I see a lot of people here that have Ubuntu...but is that pretty good? I just bought a live CD for Knoppix (if thats how u spell it) but I always see people mentioning Ubuntu.


----------



## archer75

turey22 said:


> Off topic somewhat...But I see a lot of people here that have Ubuntu...but is that pretty good? I just bought a live CD for Knoppix (if thats how u spell it) but I always see people mentioning Ubuntu.


You bought a livecd? You know you can download that for free right?

It's all linux. Maybe some differences from distro to distro depending on how developers put their spin on things. In can be a pain getting things configured and setup the way you want them. Assuming how well supported your hardware is. 
But you can download ubuntu and just run it as a livecd to see how it will work for you.


----------



## BurgEnder

Simply because I can (legally) build one w/my choice of CPU, mobo, GPU, etc. I haven't bought a pre-built computer since about 1997, except of course laptops, and there's no way I'm paying the premium that Apple wants for their laptops.

edit: systems running everything from XP, Vista, 7, WHS, & Ubuntu.


----------



## braven

We'd be a Mac family if they didn't cost so stinking much.


----------



## machavez00

Mac. I've never owned a windows machine. 
Hmmm, I queried this two years ago about the HRXX subs. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=848725#post848725
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75056


----------



## smiddy

I use PCs for day to day stuff, I design stuff with PowerPC CPUs.


----------



## ATARI

PC -- various versions of Windows about 70% of the time, various distros of Linux about 30% of the time


----------



## turey22

archer75 said:


> You bought a livecd? You know you can download that for free right?
> 
> It's all linux. Maybe some differences from distro to distro depending on how developers put their spin on things. In can be a pain getting things configured and setup the way you want them. Assuming how well supported your hardware is.
> But you can download ubuntu and just run it as a livecd to see how it will work for you.


Lol...yeah I bought one before I found out I could just download it and make a copy of the image file. Well, it was only 10 dollars with shipping so it wasnt much. I have been thinking about making one for Ubuntu and then make room for it on my current harddrive...which I know how to do that. But I am also trying to put Windows 7 on a separte Hdd which I havent done and Kind of worried I will mess something up thats why I havent done it to be honest. Deltafowler gave me instructions and I know he told me right but this will be my first time I install a separte HDD to my computer and install a OS on it. So yeah...I dont want to mess it up.

But i might just make a copy of Ubuntu and run it to see how I like it.


----------



## mhendrixsr

All Mac all the time... and all Apple since 1978.


----------



## Brandon428

I switch back and forth depending on the job at hand.


----------



## dlt4

I'm forced to use a PC at work, but I have never had, and will never have, anything but a Mac at home.


----------



## bonscott87

I am a PC.

As to why, 2 reasons:

1) I can't build a butt kicking Mac for under $1000 with the quality components I want to put in it (can't build a Mac at all, just pay them).
2) Mac's won't run most of the software I use (games). Yes I could install Windows on the Mac but again, let me build a kick butt Mac for under $1000 and I'll consider it.


----------



## JohnH

I doubt MAC would do what I do.

Used to have TRS-80, E2 and some nondescript. Now have 3 PCs, all XP Home.


----------



## Mertzen

Switched 6 years ago and would never go back. Planning to upgrade to macbook or macbook air soon.


----------



## Tom Servo

Exclusively Mac for me, although I spend as much time browsing the site with a cell phone (with no real OS) as I do the computer_!_


----------



## Rich

mhendrixsr said:


> All Mac all the time... and all Apple since 1978.


Huh. Beats my wife. She got her Apple (all one unit, I think) handed to her by her boss in 1981. He didn't even know what it was. She was just out of college (Penn State, sorry, had to get that in, she asked me if anyone on the forum was a PS grad and...) and has a degree in computer sciences. She grabbed it and became "the one-eyed man in the land of the blind".

That was only 28 years ago. My God, how far we've come in such a short time.

Rich


----------



## DoyleS

2 Macs on my desk at work.
3 Macs at home. iPhone, iPod, Apple Extreme Network. 
1 PC in the Home Theater for HTPC.


----------



## ahintz

Used to build my own PCs, and really got into small-form-factor PCs in the early part of the decade. When Apple released the mini back in 2005 I decided to get one to see what all the fuss with Macs was about. I never got another PC. Continued to use a Sony laptop and a Dell desktop for work until the Intel iMacs and Macbooks came out in 2006, at which point I replaced my desktop and laptop. About a year ago, switched to using a Macbook Pro as my only computer. I wish I didn't still have to go into Windows, but VMware makes that as painless as it can be. And it is true, once you are in the Apple ecosystem, it is tough to get out - I typed this on my iPhone.


----------



## Draconis

Steve said:


> I know the % will be small, but would have been interesting to throw Linux up there as a another choice. I'm curious if it's making any inroads into the home or office. /steve


Agreed, I'm primarily PC myself (4 at home) but I do use Linux on occasion. (I have a bootable USB thumb drive with Ubuntu Linux I use for emergency PC repair.)


----------



## Rich

fluffybear said:


> We own 2 PC's and 2 MAC's. While we use the PC's more, I personally prefer the look and feel of the MAC


I gather you use the PCs because of more Windows based programs? Or business related stuff? The reason I ask is that given equal programs I would think people would use the Macs at every opportunity.

Rich


----------



## DCSholtis

lparsons21 said:


> All mac user here, including the Airport wireless networking.
> 
> The only Windows on my computers runs under Parallels so I can use the Playon Media server.


Same here but I have VMware Fusion if for some weird reason I need XP. 1 Intel-based iMac and 2 Intel based Mac Book Pros with an Airport Extreme tying them all together nicely.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Am I a Mac or PC user? Yes. I am a Mac or PC user. 

Next question?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The administrator of this site nicely asked that you not turn this into a Mac vs. PC thread. I have deleted several posts that got adversarial, as well as replies to those posts, after I repeated this request. My apologies to you if I deleted one of yours.


----------



## Tom Robertson

zkc16 said:


> The Mac vs. PC poll is one of platform. I think the Linux poll would better fit in an OS poll.


Depends. Methinks the boss knew what he was looking for.

If you are neither Mac nor PC (and not both), please don't vote.

With that, we don't need anymore discussions of the poll itself. 

Thanks for understanding,
Tom


----------



## MercurialIN

I've never used any system other then a PC.


----------



## mesalum

HOME:
3 PC's, 2 Laptops

1 PC, my main workstation Linux (gentoo)
1 PC, my husbands Windows XP Pro
1 PC, my Windows XP Pro running Quickbook as I am treasurer at my church
1 Laptop, my dual boot Linux (ubuntu) and Windows XP Pro ( was Vista but that is crap)
1 Laptop, my husbands Windows XP Pro

WORK:
Now work is another story. I support two Agilent 93k Mixed signal testers running Red Hat ELWS3 and 7 RHELWS3 workstations for test program development.

Unfortunately our IT department uses Windows XP. My work laptop is a ThinkPad T43 and it crawls with Windows XP and all the dang patches installed over the last few years.


----------



## Wilf

Mostly Linux (Ubuntu)

Wilf


----------



## jerry downing

Back when I still had a job, I used Macs and PCs at work. I have a PC at home.


----------



## Steve Mehs

PC all the way aside from a 30GB 5th Generation iPod, a 120GB 6th Generation iPod and an 8GB iPhone 3G.

IBM Aptiva purchased in 1995, came with Windows 3.1, now has Windows NT 4.0
Compaq Presario purchased in 1999, came with Windows 98 SE, now has Windows XP Professional
Compaq Presario purchased in 2003, came with Windows XP Professional, now has Windows Vista Ultimate
HP Pavillion purchased in 2007, came with and is still running Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit

And two HP PDAs, one running Windows Mobile 2003, once running Windows Mobile 5.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

I have always been a PC user. Never tried a Mac.


----------



## Ken S

They're all good and bad. Presently we run on Windows SBS 2003, XP Pro, Vista 64 and Windows 7. Got nothing against Macs and have used them at home and work...used to love my Amiga and C64 and learned BASIC on a Timex Sinclair, Spreadsheets on an Apple II. Our web servers are Linux based.

Computers are a tool not a religion...much like TV program distributors.


----------



## lparsons21

DCSholtis said:


> Same here but I have VMware Fusion if for some weird reason I need XP. 1 Intel-based iMac and 2 Intel based Mac Book Pros with an Airport Extreme tying them all together nicely.


How well does Playon work with Fusion?

I get very good results with Parallels/XP/WinXP when feeding my PS3, and so-so performance on the HR21.


----------



## Cols Dave

I just switched to Mac. I will never go back to a PC at home. Ever again.


----------



## ahintz

lparsons21 said:


> How well does Playon work with Fusion?
> 
> I get very good results with Parallels/XP/WinXP when feeding my PS3, and so-so performance on the HR21.


I use PlayOn on Windows 7 in VMware to feed my PS3 - and get great results. No problems at all. Don't use PlayOn much with my HR20, so can't really comment on that.


----------



## drded

3 PCS, 2 with Windows XP, 1 with Vista.

One of the PCs also dual boots to Ubuntu.

Dave


----------



## jimmyv2000

i run a PC its quite a few years old.
Pc at work(now with very resticted internet)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Was a PC exclusively until the end of January this year. Been slowly doing more and more on my iMac, so I voted iMac.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

PC at home & work for me


----------



## 69hokie

2 PC's, Vista and XP


----------



## kevinwmsn

Aren't Macs that are on Intel hardware really pcs?


----------



## ricksterinps

I put PC user, but it is using Ubuntu as the OS. Not Microsoft. I only use Windows at work, otherwise every computer in the house is Ubuntu.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

PC user never used Mac


----------



## JcT21

im a pc user. tried to use a mac at work back in 2001, didnt like it, never tried it again.


----------



## scubajbc

Mac G5 at work. Mac Pro, Mac G4 and Mac Mini G4 at home. We have a 3 year old HP PC at home that my wife used to use, the power supply went out about a year ago, never bothered to replace it. Mac Pro runs Fusion with XP Home. Mac since 1991 (Quadra 950) Apple since 1983 (Apple IIe)


----------



## MizzouTiger

We switched to a Mac Book Pro last summer and just replaced our PC desktop with an iMac. Although, I must admit that I'm running Windows XP through Parallels on both.

I do use PC's soley at work though.


----------



## Drewg5

PC at work, Mac at home. 

I do have a PC desktop for burning DVD's as the drives for PC are cheaper, I also have an HP MediSmart Server for Time Machine back ups, Media Server and lastly NAS.


----------



## Phil T

2 Mac's at home. 1 PC at home. PC at work.

I don't plan on owning any more PC's


----------



## ibglowin

Ich Bin Ein Mac.


----------



## Nighthawk68

PC user here


----------



## gulfwarvet

PC here, but always been interested in a Mac


----------



## BJM

Mac at home, PC at work


----------



## Deke Rivers

both


----------



## ke3ju

Steve said:


> I know the % will be small, but would have been interesting to throw Linux up there as a another choice. I'm curious if it's making any inroads into the home or office. /steve


It seems to be laid out as a question of hardware. It doesn't say Mac OS vs Windows. I have Windows,Linux, and Mac OS running on various PCs, but I voted PC only because I don't own any Mac hardware.


----------



## clyde sauls

pc and mac but not equally. More the pc because the mac is a laptop and use it mostly when upstairs in bedroom and partner gets mad if I am downstairs and on the pc when He is home.


----------



## Hoxxx

4 PC's and 1 Mac at home.


----------



## scottjf8

I'm PC free!

Macbook pro for work, home machine is a brand new 24" iMac, and my wife has the older 17" iMac. 

I have XP in a VM for a few things, but rarely use it.


----------



## itguy05

I get paid to admin and fix the Garbage that is Windows.....

Tried a Mac in 2002 and have not looked back.... It's amazing how many are finally seeing that Windows is not the best and looking at or buying a Mac.

And they are not really that much more expensive for what you get - look at bus speeds, CPU cache speed and level, etc. Apple usually uses better parts than low end PC's. If you compare them to mid-line to top-line PC's from major vendors the prices are close.


----------



## sideswipe

I'm a PC 

my 1st computer was an apple, i still cringe to this day, was very irrating, unsure what model but it was new in 1995?, i can say i did enjoy playing lemmings on it though :lol:


----------



## itguy05

davidjplatt said:


> I
> With no display, 2 Quad Core processors at 2.93GHz, 32GB of memory and 4 1TB hard drives (no monitor, no keyboard, no mouse and one graphics card) they want *$12,999*.
> 
> Thirteen Thousand Dollars for a Mac? NO WAY.
> 
> They certainly think more of themselves than almost everyone else.


Might I suggest you look at Dell, HP, Lenovo and price out a similarly configured *Workstation* class machine (not the el-cheapo junk) with Xeons and tell me what you get? Almost guaranteed to not be much cheaper than that Mac Pro.

It's a paradigm shift - All in Ones are perfectly fine for 90% of users out there as most never upgrade beyond RAM or HD. They simply "Buy another computer" when they need it. And that computer is a monintor, CPU Unit, Keyboard, and mouse. Exactly what the iMac is.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Chris Blount said:


> Please do not make this into a Mac vs. PC thread. Thanks.


I've deleted some more posts that make this into a Mac vs. PC thread. I'm sorry to have to be so heavy handed about this.


----------



## ctaranto

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would think for the purposes of this poll, Ubuntu would count as a PC, unless you're running it on Apple-branded hardware (I am) in which case it would count as a Mac. Note the poll is not "Windows vs. OS X."


I humbly disagree. The poll choices are vague.

Mac hardware can run Windows. Does that count as "I'm a Mac"?
Both Mac and non-Mac hardware can run Windows, Linux, Solaris, BSD, etc. Is that "I'm a PC"? Apple sells hardware. If I run Windows on Apple hardware, I'm running Mac hardware, but running A "PC" OS.

There's all the Mac commercials with the greasy haired "dude" and the overweight geek. A big message behind those are "I'm a PC, and I'm a Mac". It's obvious that the PC reference is Microsoft Windows on any piece of hardware, and the Mac is OSX running on Mac hardware.

It's common place (even by looking at the comments in this thread), that PC is thought to be Microsoft Windows-based.

So, when we ask in this poll PC vs Mac, I don't have any place to vote. I built my own system and run Linux. My family all have their own x86-based laptops, and they all run Linux. My work laptop (also x86-based) runs Linux. None of these are "PCs".

-Craig


----------



## archer75

ctaranto said:


> I humbly disagree. The poll choices are vague.
> 
> Mac hardware can run Windows. Does that count as "I'm a Mac"?
> Both Mac and non-Mac hardware can run Windows, Linux, Solaris, BSD, etc. Is that "I'm a PC"? Apple sells hardware. If I run Windows on Apple hardware, I'm running Mac hardware, but running A "PC" OS.
> 
> There's all the Mac commercials with the greasy haired "dude" and the overweight geek. A big message behind those are "I'm a PC, and I'm a Mac". It's obvious that the PC reference is Microsoft Windows on any piece of hardware, and the Mac is OSX running on Mac hardware.
> 
> It's common place (even by looking at the comments in this thread), that PC is thought to be Microsoft Windows-based.
> 
> So, when we ask in this poll PC vs Mac, I don't have any place to vote. I built my own system and run Linux. My family all have their own x86-based laptops, and they all run Linux. My work laptop (also x86-based) runs Linux. None of these are "PCs".
> 
> -Craig


And you can run OSX on "PC" hardware.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't want to speak for the site admin, but if you're not comfortable with the options, don't vote. 1,245 people have found an option that suits them.


----------



## azdevil

I only run windows on my MAC when I absolutely have to. Otherwise I stick to OSX apps, though it's nice to have both options on one machine.


----------



## Chris Blount

This poll and thread are now closed. Lots of great input. 

Thank you!


----------

